# A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning!



## rob_at_suncoast (Sep 24, 2003)

I was returning home from dropping someone at the airport and I saw what appeared to be a Golf but for some reason didn't look just like a Golf. As I got closer the 4 rings came into view and I realized I was looking at an A3







which for all practical purposes just shouldn't be there. I noticed it had park assist and what looked to be 17" wheels. It appeared to be "Moro Blue" or at least that's the closest thing I could find to it. It is also noteworthy that besides the 4 rings, the car was completely badgeless.
The guy driving had to know I was eyeballing the car and tried his best to ignore me. I passed him and let him come up and pass me and then got right next to him, honked the horn and waved. He waved back but didn't appear to be very happy about the attention. My theory is that this is a development car out of the Top Secret VW/Audi facility in Tampa. I know it exists but even the people I know at VW and Audi don't know where it is or at least won't admit to it. This car was a US model as evidenced by the license plate provision. Other cars that I have seen locally that shouldn't exist here were New Beetles and Golf 4s in 1997 and I know someone else that thought they saw an A8 but it had a big VW badge on the grill back in 1999. 
I am totally kicking myself in the you know what for not having my camera on me!















If anyone can corroborate this sighting, please post!


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning! (rob_at_suncoast)*

How many doors did it have?


----------



## rob_at_suncoast (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning! (uv23)*

Just 2 Doors. Well, 3 if you count the back.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning! (rob_at_suncoast)*








this is good news... Hopefully they will really push to bringing these cars over here...


----------



## rob_at_suncoast (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning! (nsingh9)*

My experience with "mystery sightings" like this one is that the cars they are testing are soon to be released for sale to the NA market. I hope that is the case with this one!


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning! (rob_at_suncoast)*

Yea, that would rock... I'll try calling Audi soon and seeing if they will give up any info.
But interesting that it was the 2-door version, from the info. that i've gotten i thought they are only bringing the 4-door version 1st








Wonder what engine it plans on coming with, and ofcourse pricing...


----------



## A4two.eight (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning! (nsingh9)*

Thats awesome that you saw one
did it look clean and pollished
as we all have only seen picks except 
you, the luckiest bastard in the U.S.








i always pack the digital heat
will it be a cool car?
Thanks jon
i hope they scrap the 4-door one it would look like a Hyundai Elentra GT
which is horrible but my girl sweats them for some reason 
anyway thanks
I did capture a pic of an Astin Marten Vanquish in Madison Wi
later did i discover that my old guy was driving it!!!!!!!
He sold his stage 4 996 twin turbo? why


----------



## rob_at_suncoast (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning! (A4two.eight)*

It had some lines that were unmistakeably Golf but there were other aspects of it that were cleaner and some that were more agressive. The rear of the car was very clean with just the Audi rings on the rear door. The front and rear bumpers, the front grill, headlamps, taillamps, hood and mirrors looked like they would be exclusive A3 items. They also may be prime candidates for Golf transplants.
The thing that gets me is that it looked like 17" sport wheels on the car. I wonder if I wasn't looking at an S?!?!? I could see the front brake calipers and even though it was at 70mph, they looked like the big Golf brake set up found on the 337.
By the way, everyone is welcome to flog me for not having my camera.


----------



## kevjandon (May 2, 2003)

*Re: A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning! (rob_at_suncoast)*

Here is a real sighting with a photo (crappy photo):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1102137
A true S3. 1.8t motor with 210 hp and all wheel drive. Blue (jazz blue/nauraggo blue) with black and blue leather interior. This thing was awesome all the way down to the brushed aluminum rear view mirrors. I saw it in person and met with the owner at a monthly GTG at our local VW dealership.
He is a German Native and had the car imported. It is kind of on a temporary visa. He can drive it here all he wants, but can not sell it as it has a European title. He was very well versed on the car and said if you want one, you can get one in Mexico for about 40,000.
I would sell my 20th in a heartbeat for this thing. It was awesome.


----------



## whtbutterofrage (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning! (kevjandon)*

LOL: I have met him also, I come to vegas once a year for the ski show and my boy Brian has a shop out there and he took me to those GTG you guys have. Some sweet rides out there in sin city...


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: A3 Sighting I-75 South of Tampa at 9:00 this morning! (whtbutterofrage)*

there is a VW/AUDI training center behind my college right next to where a friend works. I will def. check it out, last time I was there they had an A6 or S6 and a nother car I couldnt see... there was no one in there so I just kept walking in till I found where they keep/ train the mechanics. My friend told me that he saw a car like mine but w/ dual exhaust months ago, I was like nice... turned out that it was an R32. I want an A3 so bad.. i hope they bring it just in time for me to pay off my MkIV


----------

